# Review: 4" Anglock Type Milling Vise



## kquiggle (Dec 8, 2013)

Just purchased the following for $108 (plus shipping):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-ANG-LOCK-CNC-VISE-FOR-CNC-BRIDGEPORT-MILLING-MACHINE-NEW-/181062805168

If anyone else has used this vise, I'd like to know what you think of it.

I had some concerns that it might be too large for my mini mill, but so far it seems to be working out (with some reservations).  The specifications given on the vendor site were somewhat limited, so the only way to know for sure was to buy it and try it. It's returnable in theory, but the shipping costs make this impractical.  It's certainly easier to use than the small screwless vise I have been using, though of course it sits higher on the table which results in less available z-axis space.  So far I have only used it a few times, but it seems to be working well. The finish on the working surfaces is good, and is adequate on all other surfaces. 

The vise does not come with any clamps, so you will have to purchase or make your own (the vise has side grooves for clamping). 

See this link for more pictures and more details (including a dimensioned drawing):

https://sites.google.com/site/lagadoacademy/machining---lathes-mills-etc/review---milling-vise

Here is a picture:


----------



## motoseeya (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't know I am new to hobby but to me it looks like a lot of vice I hanging off the mill. It looks like it would ware the shimes on one side more than the other. maybe not just thinking.


----------



## kquiggle (Dec 17, 2013)

You're right - there is quite a bit of overhang. However, because most of the weight of the vise is on the back end (opposite the handle), the vise is almost (but not quite) balanced on the table. So even if there is a very small amount of uneven stress on the table, I do not think it is significant.

Now that I have been using it a bit, I find it much easier to use than the screwless vise I have been using. I'll keep the screwless vise, of course - it still has its uses.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 17, 2013)

Lots of vices overhand the table. I think it's par for the course on many hobby mills. Here's mine.


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 17, 2013)

Omnimill said:


> Lots of vices overhand the table. I think it's par for the course on many hobby mills. Here's mine.




Buy a big enough vise and it will overhang on a Bridgeport.   The big issue on small machine is interference with operating handles.   If scraped knuckles don't bother you let the vise overhang!


----------



## motoseeya (Dec 18, 2013)

cool I mite get one for myself I been using an old sears 4" that I have had for 30 plus years.Thm:


----------

